

How to use TextMate - whalesalad
http://www.zeldman.com/2010/08/13/how-to-use-textmate/

======
spooneybarger
I like textmate, I still use it for some tasks, but it have all sorts of
spinning beach ball of nothing happens when working with large files or
projects that have a large number of files.

~~~
whalesalad
Hmm that's interesting. I've never had an issue with a big project, but if I'm
looking at a 250mb SQL dump it chokes up quite a bit. Fortunately I don't do
that too often :) There will always be a need for vim!

